# 2010 Phantom's Feast in Minnesota



## The Patriot (Aug 1, 2005)

I am going tonight and will post a critique of the menue and performance.


----------



## The Patriot (Aug 1, 2005)

I had gone to the Oct 23rd show knowing that they had replaced the company that ha put on the shows in years past and also replacing the servers. My wife and I have attended every performance since 1994 even in recent years as the quality of food and the shows diminished. This years show however was so horrible as it ha NOTHING to
do with anykind of a theme that would apply to the Halloween season. The food
was pathetic. For one example they advertized an appetizer of
Scotch eggs but served a low quality deviled eggs. 

It saddens me to end what has been a long tradition...but I simply will nolonger pay $110 as a couple for a meal that is worse than something I would get from a street vender.


----------

